# Hydroponic: clay pebbles or rocks are made from pH neutral clay..



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

Does this stuff work as a possible substrate?
idk.. just stumbled on this.. was wondering if it could be a shrimp substrate.. 

thoughts..

http://www.amazon.com/Hydroton-Leca-Orchid-Hydroponic-Media/dp/B004IAM29K/ref=pd_sbs_lg_5

http://www.amazon.com/Hydroton-GMHT10L-Hydroponic-Rocks-Liter/dp/B000FCPDFA/ref=pd_sbs_lg_1


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I use them in my riparium they work great I don't see why they wouldn't work as a substrate


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

They tend to float too much. Any air trapped in them and they float. Plus, only the smaller size is small enough to consider as a substrate. I see no advantage to using them over using several other substrates.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

It could be used for a shrimp tank substrate. I use ADA Amazonia substrate.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

well, i can't get akadama or ADA soils now.. so i am looking for substitute..


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Warlock said:


> Does this stuff work as a possible substrate?
> idk.. just stumbled on this.. was wondering if it could be a shrimp substrate..
> 
> thoughts..
> ...


Much too large. The usual biological and chemical processes that happen in natural and constructed substrates can't take place.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Warlock said:


> well, i can't get akadama or ADA soils now.. so i am looking for substitute..


I have think they would float as Hoppy mentioned. I looked at them myself in a hydroponic store.

Maybe just run a bare tank for a while?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Is there some reason you aren't considering other substrates available on the market?

Azoo Plant Grower Bed
Mr. Aqua
UP Aqua
Fluval Stratum
et al

They're all cheaper than the hydroponic stuff.



Warlock said:


> well, i can't get akadama or ADA soils now.. so i am looking for substitute..


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

The pieces are quite large, about the size of a marble. I use them in my shrimp tanks as "bio balls," a site for bacteria culture. They are porous and will float, boiling them or soaking them in water for an extended period of time will make them sink. The other substrates somewhatshocked mentioned are good for shrimp.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

They float away. They also are so light filter flow blows them away. It'll be an ugly nightmare.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

i use them as filter media in my canister


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

i just want to get my crystals in a something better then the EBI Shrimp tank from fluval with out TAP water.. 
ordered a TDS Meter.. 

too many choices!!!

at the moment i have saf t sorb and black diamond *tractor supply is close and bags are cheap*..


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

To make it easier: just pick what looks best to you while reaching your goal. If you can buy it in the states, it's likely been reviewed here on TPT countless times. 

Most of the mainstream shrimp-centric substrates cost about the same or are within $5 of each other.

I don't think you can go wrong with many of the products available today. It's a great time to be a part of the hobby.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

If the hydroton is locally stocked, and if you have a food saver, or one of those vacuum cleaner shrink bags, put the hydroton and water mix in a bag and pull a vacuum on the container. Air out - water in. 

But... if it is something you have to order, one of the other suggested substrates would be easier to work with.


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

I use hydroton in my hydro set ups. I would not use it in a tank. About half of them float and they're much too large for anything with fine roots. They're great for hydro or aquaponics though, as long as you don't move stuff around too often.


----------



## DPapbt (May 8, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but I just thought I'd chime in since I've been using UGFs lately in several tanks and have been experimenting with topping them with all types of bio media (everything from lava rock to matrix, seache de-nitrate, to biohome sintered glass media!) before adding a layer of ada aquasoil to top it off.....I was just about to try using hydroton ceramic balls or similar ph neutral hydroponic-type media in the same way and even mixed into the aquasoil to increase the aeration and O2 content of the substrate in general as well as make it less compacted to ensure the constant pull of water thru it is efficient enough. I would imagine it should create a better volume of beneficial bacteria growth with constant water circulation going through them and in general be a good thing mixed into the shrimp soil...??

Curious if anyone else thinks that makes sense?


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

Half the hydroton will float. I use it in panty hose under my substrate to build hills with so it can't escape and float up works great the back of my tank substrate is 13" and no sign of anaerobic activity









- Jeff


----------



## nietel (Jun 19, 2018)

*Amazing post*

good post amazing


----------

